#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Υπερυψωμένο ισόγειο και μόρφωση του Φ.Ο.

## sundance

Αν έχουμε μια υπερύψωση (~1-1,5 μέτρο) χωρίς δημιουργία υπογείου, τότε αναγκαστικά κάνουμε περιμετρικά τοιχώματα για να συγκρατήσουν το μπάζωμα.



Για να αποφύγουμε τη δημιουργία κοντών στύλων ( ; ) (επειδή τα τοιχώματα αυτά δεν μπαίνουν στην προσομοίωση), πρέπει να τα διαμορφώσουμε και εσωτερικά (να διαπερνούν όλα τα υποστυλώματα και στις 2 διευθύνσεις).

Άλλος τρόπος είναι η συνέχεια των πεδιλοδοκών ως το άνω τμήμα της υπερύψωσης, αλλά πιστεύω πεδιλοδοκοί για ένα ισόγειο ίσως είναι υπερβολικό.

Εσείς τι τρόπο προτείνετε;

----------


## ppetros

Περιμετρικά θα κατασκευάσεις τοιχώματα μέχρι το 0.80(+ πάχος πλάκας) και εσωτερικά αν θέλεις (κυρίως όταν υπάρχει μεγάλη κάτοψη για τα μπαζώματα).
Για τα κοντά από την στιγμή που υπάρχει η έννοια του περιμετρικού "κουτιού", δεν υπάρχει θέμα.

----------


## sundance

Φίλε ppetros, όμως το κουτί που λες δεν έχει την έννοια και την ουσία του υπογείου κατά ΕΑΚ, διότι δεν δένεται στην οροφή του με την πλάκα (και τις δοκούς) που θα δημιουργήσουν το απαραίτητο 'καπάκι' στο κουτί. Η πλάκα δαπέδου ισογείου στην περίπτωσή μας δεν έχει τέτοιο ρόλο όπως στην περίπωση του υπογείου. Συνεπώς τα περιμετρικά υποστυλώματα έχουν κανονικά μετακινήσεις σε όλο το μήκος τους και λόγω της δέσμευσης του περιμετρικού τοιχείου (μέχρι κάποιο ύψος), καθίστανται κοντά. Τα λέω σωστά?

----------


## ppetros

..και λόγω της δέσμευσης του περιμετρικού τοιχείου (μέχρι κάποιο ύψος), καθίστανται κοντά.
όχι. Το περιμετρικό αυτό τοιχείο θα φτάσει μέχρι το δάπεδο του ισογείου (και όχι μέχρι κάποιο ύψος) και τα σίδερα θα μπούν-γυρίσουν μέσα στην πλάκα. Αρα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## sundance

Απλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι το σπάσιμο των σίδερων του τοιχείου μέσα στην πλάκα δαπέδου (άνευ δοκών) θα εξασφαλίσει την λειτουργία ενός άκαμπτου και στιβαρού κουτιού, ως ενός 'στατικού' υπογείου.

----------


## ppetros

Να είσαι.

----------


## noutsaki

Θα έλεγα ότι επιβάλλεται να υπάρχουν και εσωτερικά αυτά τα τοιχία υπερύψωσης του ισογείου. ειδικά αν μιλάμε για υπερυψώσεις του 1-1,5μ οι ωθήσεις των γαιών γίνονται πιο σημαντικές για να αναληφθούν μόνο από τοιχεία κατά την περίμετρο.
sundance, τώρα που κατευθυνόμαστε προς την λύση να οπλίζονται οι εδαφόπλακες ως πλάκες ανωδομής (για διαφορετικούς λόγους βέβαια) νομίζω το δέσιμο των τοιχείων με την πλάκα και η δημιουργία του απαραμόρφωτου κουτιού επιτυγχάνονται και ορθότερα.. 
Εγώ άλλο θέλω να πω: στο στατικό προσομοίωμα τί ύψος ισογείου εισάγεται σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις? Εγώ λαμβάνω υπόψιν και την υπερύψωση, ως επί το δυσμενέστερο. ..
Βέβαια με αυτόν τον τρόπο πχ σε ένα διώροφο, χάνεις την κανονικότητα του κτιρίου σε ότι αφορά μεταβολή μάζας και ακαμψίας, το οποίο ίσως και να παραείναι αυστηρό καθότι αυτά τα τοιχεία δεν είναι τμήμα του φέροντος οργανισμού και δεν παραλαμβάνουν σεισμό. Καμιά άλλη γνώμη?

----------


## sundance

Κατ' αρχάς οι ωθήσεις γαιών είναι πολύ μικρες.

Κατά δεύτερον δεν χρειάζεται να ληφθεί υπόψιν η υπερύψωση στο ύψος ισογείου, αφού η πλάκα δαπέδου αποτελεί την βάση του κτιρίου. Βέβαια αν ληφθεί υπέρ της ασφαλειας ειναι.

----------

noutsaki, tasos

----------

